# The Scientific Lexicon: Theories, Laws and So Forth



## Khar (May 21, 2011)

A simple guide and discussion on some scientific terms. If you see anything which needs correction, let me know!

The clock for edits happens to be clicking, with less than 24 hours before its set for good and I have to bug mods for changes. I'd appreciate any feedback! *Original thread is **here**!*

*Note: this has been truncated due to blog word lengths!*



Khar said:


> Evolutionary theory. M-theory. The general theory of realitivity. From the moment we begin schooling, we begin the process of learning about science, and the various theories which form it.
> 
> From flight to cancer research, much of what scientists research is based on groupings of evidence called a scientific theory. Whenever we launch a satellite into orbit or give someone medicine when they are sick, we are making use of a scientific theory. However, what is a theory? Why is there so much debate about theories, and why do some people say that some things are "just a theory" or "only a hypothesis" when scientists say otherwise?
> 
> ...


----------

